# Evening zoomies - is it the rug??



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi all! I have a 13 week female V., Phoebe. This is my second V.

We generally keep Phoebe in our large kitchen with us - this is where we spend most of our time. The main floor of our house is open concept, so the kitchen and family room are actually one large one. In the evening, at about 9 pm when we are finished dinner, walked Phoebe, and generally ready to chill for a couple of hours before going to bed, we bring Phoebe into our family room to snuggle and watch TV. But every time we bring her into the family room, she goes nuts - crazy zoomies, barking, etc. It is out of control and not something that she 'gets out of her system' and then settles down. When it gets too much, I take her back into the kitchen and she immediately settles down, then bring her back into the family room where she goes nuts again. I've done this back and forth about 5-10 times, but it doesnt help. She is fine in the kitchen; crazy in the family room.

The only thing I can think of is that it's the area rug in the family room. Is it possible that it is the carpet setting her off?? Can she smell my last V. (who passed away in March)? It doesnt make sense because there are things in the kitchen that belonged to my last V. so I'm not sure if it is the smell. The kitchen is hardwood flooring.

Any thoughts or advice? It's not lack of exercise - she gets a lot and is ready for chill by 9 pm. She's chill in the kitchen. It's the family room, in my opinion....if that makes any sense!? Would it be the area rug??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Phoebe", great name!

You need to acclimate her to the living room, even though it's all one open space, your limiting her to the kitchen area is a boundary for her. So,when she leaves her space and enters yours, she goes thru that excited greeting frenzy they all do. Put her on lead, and start acclimating her to the space, giving lots of praise and maybe a chew toy to occupy her.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my two, 8 1/2 yo and nearly 5 yo still have their evening zoomies, not every night, but especially when they've been out working on birds all day,,,,,weirdoes haha


----------

